# Temp display issues?



## jaf06se (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm new on here. I bought a 2011 Rogue SL for my fiancé last October. Every now and then the temp display doesn't read the correct temp and it also takes forever to reflect the correct temp when it decides to be right. It also flashes constantly if the temp is below 37 F and again takes forever to get to the right temp. Does anyone else have this issue? I need to take it in to the dealer just haven't had a chance.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Old thread, but I'm having the same issue. Any resolution to this? Not the worst thing in the world, but very annoying.


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

Can't address the incorrect temp, but may have an idea on the flashing temp below 37 F. Icy conditions can occur on the road when the temp approaches a few degrees above freezing. The flashing temp may be Nissan's way of warning you about this. Check in your owner's manual as I seem to remember seeing something about this in my 2015 Rogue's manual..


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

azjake said:


> Can't address the incorrect temp, but may have an idea on the flashing temp below 37 F. Icy conditions can occur on the road when the temp approaches a few degrees above freezing. The flashing temp may be Nissan's way of warning you about this. Check in your owner's manual as I seem to remember seeing something about this in my 2015 Rogue's manual..


You are correct, sir! 
I overcame my natural laziness and opened the owner's manual. I found it. On page 2-25 ( 2011 Rogue manual), I found the solution.
It is an "alarm" setting. Basically, you plush and spin the reset button to find the temp setting in the menu. Just set the temp alarm to "off". 
Problem solved.
And what a useless alarm it is. Seriously, 37 degrees? Where is that a problem? Brazil? If it came on At 32 and then went off quickly, that could be slightly useful. I'm not worried until I see 31 on the gauge. 

Anyway, thanks for hint on the manual.


----------

